# SmugMug "Most Popular Photos Today"



## Dominantly (May 8, 2010)

I don't know how many of you are familiar with SmugMug, but they have a section where you can see the most popular photos for a given day. I often browse to either get inspiration or admire them. Well, let me take a step back, I browse the all time most popular photos section as they have some pretty incredible stuff in there. The daily section just seems to be a group of people who will post and say just about anything is amazing. It reminds of one of those sensitive sites where everyone takes great photos and tells everyone about it.

I'll post some examples:
Find today's most popular photos by PhotoRank from over 860554712 : 7.05.10 - Low Light Yesterday's Daily took a few of you by surprise by being so bright, so today I thought I'd return to my experiments in low light self portraits. Most people get o

Find today's most popular photos by PhotoRank from over 860554712 : 7.05.10 - Low Light Yesterday's Daily took a few of you by surprise by being so bright, so today I thought I'd return to my experiments in low light self portraits. Most people get o

Find today's most popular photos by PhotoRank from over 860554726 : 7.05.10 - Low Light Yesterday's Daily took a few of you by surprise by being so bright, so today I thought I'd return to my experiments in low light self portraits. Most people get o

Find today's most popular photos by PhotoRank from over 860554727 : 7.05.10 - Low Light Yesterday's Daily took a few of you by surprise by being so bright, so today I thought I'd return to my experiments in low light self portraits. Most people get o

etc etc

If I posted your photo, no disrespect meant to you, just more of a shot at your commentators.


----------



## pbelarge (May 8, 2010)

Dom
I have never been to this site. There are just a ton of great images. I really like the link, thanks


----------

